# Aquaclear 110 Mod



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 125g w/dual overflows and a sump, thinking about adding an AC110 for additional filtration. I know from experience if the water level in my tanks are not at the highest level, the AC's noise level goes way up, and I get bubbles in the tank from the return water splashing. I remember seeing a mod to the AC110, silicone a piece of thin plastic to the "ramp" that returns the water to the tank. I don't want to go thru the time/trouble of trying this mod unless I get some feedback it works. Has anyone done this mod? Is it effective? Thanks.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't seen the mod but the idea sounds good. The simple flow down the plastic would cut down the noise. I don't see why it wouldn't work. It might put stress on the motor if the water levels go lower then it.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Faced with the exact same problem, *londonloco*, I attempted a mod drip tray but it didn't really help so I scraped it.

What did completely solve my problem was to take the flow rate down. As with you, mine is only an added filter for bio/mech and not really needed for flow. Mine is situated near where I feed to pick up the few pieces that go uneaten. Slowing the flow made the bubbles disappear almost instantly.

I am curious about the ramp idea though, I would like to run it full power, if you decide to move forward definitely keep us posted!


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazon had them onsale for 65$, free shipping, I purchased one. But being Amazon and free shipping, it will come to be my slow by China, I doubt I'll see it this week. I'm def going to try the mod, just trying to figure out where to get the plastic, thinking maybe a 2L soda bottle?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

How about some plastic sheeting from the home depot. Or the plastic on hoods that you cut out might work (if you have plastic hoods)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

An old-school thought on quieting water drips is to hang a cloth under the drip. You pick up this idea if you stay in hotels in places where maintenance is not the best.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

I kind of did something similar to my 10 gallon Betta tank. I cut a piece of sponge a little bigger than the width of the return. Then, I cut a small slit in the center of it and slid the sponge over it. The water just trickles out and makes no bubbles whatsoever. But, the reason I did this is because the Bettas prefer still water for breathing air. Just to see what would happen, I took the sponge off, and let the filter do its thing, and the Betta wouldnt go to that side of the tank. It seemed a little stressed. But I figured I would add my 2 cents, even though its a different scenario.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

i finally got around to 'modding' mine today. i cut a strip out of a pepsi bottle and creased a small strip on one of the edges. the weight of the filter keeps it in place and has cut the bubbles and noise down quite a bit. no gluing or anything, didnt even have to turn of the filter to put it on. also seems to have a bit more water agitation too, like pointing a power head at the surface.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You do know that you can slow down the Aquaclear.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

of course but then the turn over would be lower too


----------

